# Feral hogs in Arlington Texas



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well they are in Arlington Texas, home of Jerry World (Cowboys Stadium) it was on the news this morning showing where they are tearing up peoples city manicured lawns. Arlington is the center of the metroplex area between Ft Worth and Dallas. Stranger than this they had to trap an alligator in Arlington last week from a park lake. Could this all be a sign that Arlington is going GREEN!!! LOL Things maybe looking up for me here . WE have yotes ,racs,feral hogs and gators now we need to allow bows in town! Maybe!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

We need some sort of positive control, primarily via gun control. Controlling a properly aimed rifle round would suffice. Using Green Ammo, which will work wonders does not mean bonded-bullets won't work better. Going Green does not mean people have to die, via sharp teeth and animalistic instincts to kill to survive. People are expanding into former wilds, and animals will fight back. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe the people should be allowed to start filing their teeth to a point and start going feral themselves?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that we already have some of that going on ebbs. Some people are animals.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think that we already have some of that going on ebbs. Some people are animals.


LOL, I picked my wife (Brandi) up at the airport a week ago Monday. She flew in just in time to help out with our youth camp last week. Anyway, when I picked her up I took her to breakfast at IHOP and she proceeded to fill me in on how I've been letting myself "go." I haven't shaved in over 4 weeks now, since the last time I saw them and that coupled with my ear hair growth and eyebrows growing together gave her justification to tell me I was going "FERAL." In fact she fed me one of the funniest lines I've ever heard in my life when she called me a "feral human."

Chris Miller and I have decided that it'll be my newest nickname, Feral Ebbs or Feral Ebbinghaus. I feel it adds a new element of toughness to my name.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If this is so what will mini-u be called edds ?Mini Eddinghaus sounds like a small drink of some sorts or a real small critter from Bonanza !!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL probably better change out your avatar to the wolfman or something of that nature.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ebbs you been away so long I got you mixed up with bar-d, oops I may owe both an appology and you to mini-u. Glad your are back I will try and not make that mistake to you three again. I think I may need to hide that bottle for awhile.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

yups.... I'm in Mansfield (just south of Arlington) and seeing them hogs on walnut creek which runs off the south end of Joe Pool lake..... can see many spots where they have been bedding down....

can't wait for them folks in the fancy-dancy section of Cedar Hill to start having them hogs rut through their multi-million dollar properties! maybe they would pay me to help keep their properties near-hog-free!! (just gotta get passed that city law restricting the firing of guns within the city limits....)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Geesh, no firing of archery equipment at a problem animal sounds unamerican to me. Hey, I think I seen me one of them feral humans down to the truck stop today, I was getting my pre pole climbing all dang day AMsP (Intense Hit Of Cherry, of course) and a pack of crackers and he was lurking around the pickled eggs. Looked like he had either a touch of distemper or a hangover. You know, them feral species will really spread around the diseases. Ebbs, I agree, adding Feral to your name does make you sound macho...to the point of being distinguished.

Those hogs will really do some damage, just look at any farm around that keeps hogs...the untidy buggers will sure tear up their pen. On a serious note, they really are a bad thing to get started. We haven't had them up here for a long while but it took a long time to get rid of them. Feral goats are just as bad, and a lot less tasty.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome AWMiller local metroplexer to the site. Maybe when the hogs hit there we can stick-um with a bow. I live on the Northwest side of lake. Recond we some sew some corn in those areas? LOL


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Welcome AWMiller local metroplexer to the site. Maybe when the hogs hit there we can stick-um with a bow. I live on the Northwest side of lake. Recond we some sew some corn in those areas? LOL


Hey bud! Thanks so much for the welcome! Would love to sow some corn and bag some hogs sometime!!


----------

